
Dye kills malaria parasites at speed not seen before - Gys
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/02/180205195624.htm
======
ainiriand
There is going to be a lot of blue-bloods now. Nice discovery, lets see if
this is widely safe to humans.

~~~
jaclaz
Blue metylene is already widely used in medicine, nowadays almost only to cure
Methemoglobinemia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methemoglobinemia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methemoglobinemia)

Though it has some possible side effects:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylene_blue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylene_blue)

it is "safe", or at least "widely tested".

~~~
ainiriand
Thanks! I had no idea. I was thinking that its intended use was only limited
to add color to visualizations, like a contrast.

